# Which Fodmap list



## Worriesome (Sep 18, 2014)

I wonder if you can help? I want to start a fodmap diet and have been doing some research but all the lists seem to differ. Which list do you go off?

My dr has finally diagnosed IBS and gave me some literature but it recommends breads and pasta! Which I believe is a no no.

Any help or pointers would be fab. I'm going to get in touch with a dietician as soon as I can afford.


----------



## Shaylu (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi, check out Monash university's website as they are the ones who started FODMAPS.

Also Kate Scarlata.

There is a Monash app and also a Baliza Food Intoletance app. They both give you info on which foods have which FODMAPS and go by a traffic light system.

Good luck


----------



## Shaylu (Feb 12, 2013)

http://blog.katescarlata.com/fodmaps-basics/

http://www.med.monash.edu/cecs/gastro/fodmap/


----------



## Shaylu (Feb 12, 2013)

Oh and you're right about the bread and pasta!


----------



## Worriesome (Sep 18, 2014)

Ah thanks very much, Shaylu.

I have seen that there is an app. Is this worth buying? I'm in the UK, so worried it won't be relevant. However, it would be really handy.

Isn't strange the info they give tells you to eat what you shouldn't!


----------



## Joana (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi!

The app is excellent for Europeans too. I use it often at the supermarket, in case I have a doubt. Quantities are also an issue with this diet and the app tells you the quantities that are safe to eat. Ex. you can only eat 10 almonds a day.

Hope it helps and welcome to the low fodmap diet world


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well not all diets for IBS are always low FODMAP diets.

Some people do better focusing on adding more fiber (soluble would be white bread/pasta and insoluble from whole wheat versions).

Depends on which way they are modifying the diet as to which things they will include or exclude.


----------



## Worriesome (Sep 18, 2014)

Thanks Kathleen and Joana,

For the last few days I've been having porridge and still been in pain. Realised though today could be the raisins I've been adding to it.

I will get the app, think it will help me lots. But I could do with a list for the fridge as hubby is a feeder


----------



## Jim1963 (Oct 13, 2014)

Hi All. Sorry for butting in but I am new to low FODMAP but I find it works well in conjunction with low fat and wheat free. I suspect this is common? do you have any views?

BTW I got the app but I have yet to work out if you can customise it to include low-fat & wheat free.

I agree with the raisins being a potential problem - they definitely were for me.

and regarding the bread; my dietician insisted bread was good for me. and baked beans too (hi FODMAP). The resultant meal of beans on toast swelled me up like a balloon! hohum


----------



## Joana (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi!

Indeed, low fat, especially avoiding red meat and greasy meals helped me a lot. As I couldn´t absorve well the nutrients or digest the grease, by eating it, I was forcing the intestines to work extra hard.

If you are on a low FODMAP diet suggested by your dietician, it is a bit strange that she advises bread and beans... You should try bread but without wheat. Beans, you have to be careful with the type and quantity. The app helps a lot on that.

If you are able to stick to the diet, you will have results in 2 weeks. If you don´t, it means it is not for you, as it can happen with 25% of ibs patients.

Good luck!


----------

